# Help letting new cat out



## dwarfer (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello,

We got a male  cat from CP last Friday. He is settling in well, using his tray and eating properly. At night though he seems desprate to go out, crying and meowing until the morning when he calms down and sleeps.

Does anyone know how soon after being rescued he can be let out?

Many thanks
Kelly


----------



## racheyrooney (Nov 8, 2008)

dwarfer said:


> Hello,
> 
> We got a male  cat from CP last Friday. He is settling in well, using his tray and eating properly. At night though he seems desprate to go out, crying and meowing until the morning when he calms down and sleeps.
> 
> ...


Hiya and welcome!! I think it really depends on the cat. When I had to move my uni cat to my mum's she refused to use a litter tray so we had to let her out for fear of her exploding!! But she was only allowed out supervised for first couple of weeks but she was fine. Most people say keep them in for a couple of weeks but thats not always practical if it's stressing them out. If he is desperate to go out maybe take him out with you for a little while but don't leave him unsupervised!! Have you got a secure garden? You could maybe use a harness and lead. Hope this helps a little!!

Rach x


----------



## dwarfer (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Rach. He used to be a stray then an old lady was feeding him but I don't think he lived with her - this is all CP could tell us. Our garden has high walls but he will be able to get over them easy - he is that strong!


----------



## racheyrooney (Nov 8, 2008)

dwarfer said:


> Thanks Rach. He used to be a stray then an old lady was feeding him but I don't think he lived with her - this is all CP could tell us. Our garden has high walls but he will be able to get over them easy - he is that strong!


Ah bless him, he's probably finding it hard staying in then if he was a little stray. I'd maybe try the lead and harness. Also when you take him out do it just before feeding time as he'll be less likely to go charging off if he's hungry. Take some treats out with you too, bribery is always a winner!! Maybe give it a couple of days and then try him outside so hes bit more used to smells and that. Good luck!! x x


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Sounds very much that he is a night cat - he was probably out at night but in during the day when he slept.

Now it is up to you whether you want this lifestyle to continue. The risk is that road traffic accidents are much more likely to happen at night and possibly fox attack. However if he has been out at night he is more streetwise possibly. 

However it depends where he was living before - it might have been a 'safe' area whereas now he is in a more risky area.

If you decide to keep him in at night be prepared for restlessness and howling for a few weeks. Keep strong though and he will get the message that out at night is not an option.

Remember to give him access to a litter tray.


----------



## Ali-Sue (Nov 17, 2008)

I kept my rescue cat in for a full three weeks, as per advice from the SSPCA and other manuals etc I had read, so that he had thoroughly canvassed and was comfortable with his new home. 

He wailed the first couple of nights but because I knew he was perfectly safe, warm and well-fed I was reasonably ok to simply wear ear plugs for that short time!

Has he had his vaccinations? The cat leukemia vacc involves two separate injections a few weeks apart and vets advise keeping any cat indoors until both injections have completely taken.

When you do let him out, do it when he's hungry so that he's keen to come back again. 

'The Cat Owner's Manual' by Bruce Fogle was a godsend for me - highly recommended!


----------



## Besotted (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a rescue cat 3 months ago, I let him out after 2 weeks as he'd settled so well. From the first day I put his dry food in a biscuit tin and rattled it when it was time to feed him, he soon learned to come when he heard the food tin. When he came running from wherever he was in the house I felt happy to let him out. For the first few days I let him out before he was fed in the morning so that he was hungry and fortunately as soon as the food tin was rattled he came back. Now he goes out and comes back when he likes.


----------



## emmiejay (Jan 24, 2009)

dwarfer said:


> Hello,
> 
> We got a male  cat from CP last Friday. He is settling in well, using his tray and eating properly. At night though he seems desprate to go out, crying and meowing until the morning when he calms down and sleeps.
> 
> ...


My 2 year old neutered tom cat was a rescued cat and I took him out for walks in the garden on a harness for a few weeks.Now if i dont let him out at night he gets very upset. I do not like him to go out but like yours he is desperate to get out. He gets aggressive if I keep him indoors at night, so I let him out to keep him happy, but with the fear that one morning he will not return. What can anyone do?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

emmiejay said:


> My 2 year old neutered tom cat was a rescued cat and I took him out for walks in the garden on a harness for a few weeks.Now if i dont let him out at night he gets very upset. I do not like him to go out but like yours he is desperate to get out. He gets aggressive if I keep him indoors at night, so I let him out to keep him happy, but with the fear that one morning he will not return. What can anyone do?


I really feel for you, its a hard one. Does he have plenty of stuff to play with indoors? scratchers etc, and foraging toys, balls that you can put biscuits in, I think if you slowly stop letting him go out then he will accept it eventually. it is hard especially if he gets narky. What about a cat run in your garden so he could spend some hours in the evening in there. I hope you get it sorted, its not nice seeing them unhappy.

Izzie


----------



## emmiejay (Jan 24, 2009)

Tonight I am going to try to keep Ashley indoors. It is going to be so difficult as he gets so upset if I dont let him out, but I am so worried when he is out in case he gets trouble he cannot deal with.
He has a very large garden to roam about in with lawn, trees etc and two fairly friendly cats next door,but he does not keep in the garden and I do not know where he goes.
I have everything in the house for him, litter tray, food, toys etc but he likes to be outdoors.
Tonight though I will be deaf to his crys and see how it goes.
Bye for now.


----------

